
All “I'm a Mac, and I'm a PC” ads from 2006 to 2009 - tomglynch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfv6Ah_MVJU
======
tomglynch
Stumbled across this while reading about Apple's new $999 monitor stand. I was
a teenager when these ads released and they're well ingrained into my memory.

I also found out today Microsoft responded with their very own version [1]
which is also pretty great. Especially the last dude - "I'm a PC and I sell
fish"

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JjcVzDvo-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JjcVzDvo-c)

